# Apache Run by Ballinvella ex Ballmore Spotty



## magic104 (12 January 2010)

Hi does anyone know anything about this stallion, I have drawn a blank.  Interested in an offspring of his, my normal routes have drawn a blank also.  Many thanks


----------



## Irishlife (13 January 2010)

Ballinvella is an approved Irish stallion. If you go onto the Irish Horse Board website you can view the stallion books, mare books and foal books so you may find some information there. Ballinvella produced some very good stock including eventers, show jumpers and hunters.


----------



## magic104 (13 January 2010)

Thanks Irishlife tried that but came up blank.  The dam I believe bred Apache Warrior as well as Apache Run.  Not found her either.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (13 January 2010)

http://www.horses-for-sale.org/horses/k966jd/


----------



## Irishlife (13 January 2010)

I would say that the dam is either unregistered or a Section B mare. Apache Warrior was either a Section 1 or Section 2 stallion. Therefore they would not appear in the main stud books. I will have a look in my Section 1 &amp; 2 book and see if the mare has any known breeding.


----------



## redmimosa (18 January 2010)

I have a rising four filly by him, she is a blanket spotted appaloosa.  Could not find much about Apache Run but as far as I remember he is coloured so think her colouring must come from the dam (ballymore spotty).  Would love to know more about him.  The filly is showing serious jumping ability and has super smooth paces and trainability to boot.


----------



## Judes460 (20 January 2010)

Hi there,
Interested to hear of someone else keen on the 'Apache' line.  I have seen Apache Warrior at stud in Monaghan (&amp; I've got some pics of you're interested).  I have a tricolour yearling filly by him - her book shows his sire as Ard Allez Cat and Dam Ballymore Spotty - I assume this is also the dam of Apache Run. Coincidentally this fillys dam line is Clover Hill x Ballinvella so she's got lots of presence.  My neighbour has an Apache Run piebald filly, I think she is about 3 now and he also has a stallion son of Apache Warrior - I have a skewbald filly foal out of him.  All are stunning, strong Irish stock.  I can find out more detail on Apache Run's breeding from his filly's books if that's what you're looking for...


----------



## ISH_lover (28 June 2011)

This is an old post but i just found it doing a search on my geldings grand dam on his sire's side. My gelding is by Apache Run out of Esker Lady. 











I assume his colouring comes from his grand dam, Ballymore Spotty but all my searches have come up blank.


----------



## ISH_lover (28 June 2011)

redmimosa said:








Click to expand...

Our two seem similar in looks and characteristics like colouring and build


----------



## SammyLuff (28 June 2011)

Ballinvella horses are lovely, real good temp and talented x


----------



## Phylo (7 March 2012)

Irishlife said:



			I would say that the dam is either unregistered or a Section B mare. Apache Warrior was either a Section 1 or Section 2 stallion. Therefore they would not appear in the main stud books. I will have a look in my Section 1 &amp; 2 book and see if the mare has any known breeding.
		
Click to expand...

hi my Daughter has just bought one of apache warriors off springs and his passport shows that apache warrior was a section 1 stallion, we are presently tring to find a picture of him so if any one has one we would be very grateful that is a picture of apache warrior,Phylo


----------



## magic104 (7 March 2012)

This link http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10518158 shows his IHB reg nbr as   2368886 bred by James Reilly, Co Longford


----------



## magic104 (7 March 2012)

Phylo said:



			hi my Daughter has just bought one of apache warriors off springs and his passport shows that apache warrior was a section 1 stallion, we are presently tring to find a picture of him so if any one has one we would be very grateful that is a picture of apache warrior,Phylo
		
Click to expand...

APACHE WARRIOR ARD ALLEZ CAT, IHR 37435 (TB) CAT WALK TAKAWALK II
LEK
Black, 1992, IHR-2297426 Breed (ISH). NOT RECORDED
NOT RECORDED
Ht 161.5 cms. Girth 205 cms. Bone 22 cms. BALLYMORE SPOTTY, IHR 2292211 (ISH) NOT RECORDED
NOT RECORDED
Owner: IAN BURGESS, CARRICKATEE, LOUGHMOURNE, CASTLEBLANEY, CO MONAGHAN. Phone: 042-9745119.
11 Mares Covered in 1998, 7 Foals registered in 1999 (3 Colts, 4 Fillies). 7 Foals Registered in total (3 Colts, 4 Fillies).


----------



## tabithakat64 (7 March 2012)

I have  Ballinvella mare, I think she's the bees knees


----------



## Phylo (8 March 2012)

Judes460 said:



			Hi there,
Interested to hear of someone else keen on the 'Apache' line.  I have seen Apache Warrior at stud in Monaghan (&amp; I've got some pics of you're interested).  I have a tricolour yearling filly by him - her book shows his sire as Ard Allez Cat and Dam Ballymore Spotty - I assume this is also the dam of Apache Run. Coincidentally this fillys dam line is Clover Hill x Ballinvella so she's got lots of presence.  My neighbour has an Apache Run piebald filly, I think she is about 3 now and he also has a stallion son of Apache Warrior - I have a skewbald filly foal out of him.  All are stunning, strong Irish stock.  I can find out more detail on Apache Run's breeding from his filly's books if that's what you're looking for...
		
Click to expand...

would love to see pics of apache warrior my daughter has just  bought one of his off spring He is steel blue with slight rowan mix in, with white he is 3nearly 4 years old ,would love to see apache warriors colours. Phylo


----------



## ISH_lover (25 April 2012)

For anyone interested these are 2 pics of Apache Run that were given to us when we bought our lad along with some other photos:











ETA: Sorry they're not very good quality, these are photos of photo's


----------



## Phylo (26 April 2012)

do you know of any one who may have  pics of apache warrior by any chance ,I know someone on the forum say that they have pics but they havent been on the forum for a long while would be great if you do know some one Phylo


----------

